# TiVoWeb or TiVoWebPlus?



## ash10 (Jul 8, 2004)

Apologies in advance if this is a daft question - I've read quite a bit on the subject, and now I'm thorough confused!

I've just acquired a CacheCard, mainly for speeding up the menus - but I'd also like to network my TiVo.

Should I be installing TiVoWeb, or TiVoWebPlus?! From what I can gather, TWP is more aimed at US machines - so would I be better off with TW?

Also, I presume that I need to install the CC driver separately, ie: it's not part of the TW/TWP package?


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

ash10 said:


> Apologies in advance if this is a daft question - I've read quite a bit on the subject, and now I'm thorough confused!
> 
> I've just acquired a CacheCard, mainly for speeding up the menus - but I'd also like to network my TiVo.
> 
> Should I be installing TiVoWeb, or TiVoWebPlus?! From what I can gather, TWP is more aimed at US machines - so would I be better off with TW?


TW and TWP1 are fine on UK machines use whichever one you are happy with.
The add-in modules generally work with either.

TWP2 is more up to date and aimed more at the latest Tivos but does work with UK tivos.
TW and TWP1 add-ins don't work with TWP2 unless rewritten.

Check out the Tivoweb page at wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoweb



> Also, I presume that I need to install the CC driver separately, ie: it's not part of the TW/TWP package?


Correct.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Some people (me included) have found TW 1.9.4 more stable than TWP. Some of the modules can be CPU intensive. I haven't really found the extra utilities on TWP so essential in daily use, but it's there if I need it for one off stuff (e.g. organising channels or some of the hackman features).


----------



## ash10 (Jul 8, 2004)

Got everything installed last night without too much bother - opted for TW 1.9.4 in the end.

Had to reseat the RAM a couple of times to fix Driver Not Loaded, Bit Field Error, and SRAM Not Found errors - apart from that, no real drama.

Found a novel way to route a CAT5 out of the chassis without having to perform any metalwork - remove the fan (bend the two top tabs, now is a good time to clean it) and use the use the hole under the bottom left corner (as looking from the front panel). Route the cable so it exits from underneath the fan (rather than to the left, so as to keep it away from the orange modem components) and cable-tie to the left-hand leg of the HDD bracket.

Something like this: (forgot to take photo!)


```
*
                  *
++--------------++--------++----------++
||              ||  FAN   ||          ||
||              |+--------+|   PSU    ||
||              |   *      |          ||
||   MOTHER     |   *      +----------+|
||   BOARD      |   *--------+--------+|
||              |   *        |        ||
||              |   *        |  HDD   ||
|++---------+---+  *|        |        ||    
| | C/CARD  |****** |        |        ||
| +---------+       +--------+--------+|
+--------------------------------------+
```


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Trinitron said:


> Some people (me included) have found TW 1.9.4 more stable than TWP.


Some time ago (2006 ?) I sat down to "upgrade" from TW 1.9.4 to TiVoWeb Plus but after much pre-install information searching decided against.

If I remember correctly...

1. There were numerous stability issues with TWP on UK series 1 TiVo's.
2. A lot of the "standard" TiVoWeb modules don't work on TWP.
3. A lot of the extra features of TWP didn't appear to offer anything I would be interested in using.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

In my experience TivoWeb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 2.1 both have their respective advantages for doing different things. I tend to use Tivoweb 1.9.4 day to day but TivoWebPlus 2.1 for some things (a major reorganisation of Channels I Receive for instance).

The best bet is to install them both in different directories on the Tivo and set the Tivo to boot up loading Tivoweb 1.9.4 (in rc.sysinit.author or rc.sysinit.author.edit) but then also install the respective appropriate www.tivohackman.com module for each Tivoweb version (a different version is appropriate for Tivoweb 1.9.4 compared to TivoWebPlus 2.1) and then use the Hackman module to switch between the two versions when you need to. You don't want to run them both in memory at the same time as it overloads the Tivo's memory and tends to cause reboots.

However there are a large number of add on modules for Tivoweb 1.9.4 listed on the Wikipedia page at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoweb and not all of these are emulated in terms of features built in TivoWebPlus 2.1 and the modules themselves for Tivoweb 1.9.4 won't run without modification under TivoWebPlus 2.1 and that is probably why you may want to end up wanting to have the capacity to run both versions on your machine.

I wouldn't really bother with TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 as it has essentially been improved on in every respect by TivoWebPlus 2.1 Its not actually true that Tivoweb 1.9.4 modules can't be made to run under TivoWebPlus 2.1 as in order to run say the Highlights module for TivoWeb 1.9.4 under TivoWebPlus 2.1 requires only one line of code at the top of the file for the module to be altered (you need to add a line that says var compat v2.1.3c or similar).


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Ian_m said:


> If I remember correctly...
> 
> 1. There were numerous stability issues with TWP on UK series 1 TiVo's.
> 2. A lot of the "standard" TiVoWeb modules don't work on TWP.
> 3. A lot of the extra features of TWP didn't appear to offer anything I would be interested in using.


Indeed. Another point for me is that my own install of 1.9.4 is heavily customised (UI2 I called it - posted here in the past), and I recently did a painful 3-way merge of that with all of LJ's 2008 day-to-day mods to the default 1.9.4 stuff. Not something I'd want to do again.


----------

